# Riffstation or other learning software ? (for pc)



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

The ads for riffstation look pretty great. Does anyone use it? Are there any other software choices for learning that are highly recommended? (Must work on PC...Capo3 is Mac only?)


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Try Rocksmith 2014, great catalog of songs and great lessons.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

So I gave Rocksmith a go. While not perfect, I do like how you can slow the tempo down and focus on sections at a time. The program seems buggy but otherwise a decent tool for learning complete songs. Whether or not it is accurate does not bother me as it gives me enough to go on. I heard that they are not planning a 2015 version which is disappointing. I hope to see more products like this in a similar format to eventually replace TAB. It would be nice if it could be more "teaching" than a game


----------

